# Chattahoochee wading areas



## cjlake88 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey guys,
Can anyone recommend some easy access wading areas on the hooch? I just got a decent pair of waders and boots and would love to try em out and do some fly casting. I live right off Johnsons Ferry so the closer the better. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tom Tom (Apr 22, 2014)

Go to Jones Bridge Natl Park off of Barnwell Rd. It is good wading there.


----------



## ProAngler (Apr 23, 2014)

I would try island ford. It is much closer to you and great fishing


----------



## WinMag.300 (Apr 23, 2014)

second Island Ford


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 23, 2014)

Please be very careful and always wear a life jacket. If they release from the dam, water will rise very quickly.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 23, 2014)

Island ford... and check water release schedules.

http://www.nps.gov/chat/planyourvisit/downstream-flow-rate-buford-dam.htm


----------



## cjlake88 (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks yall!


----------



## Swamp Angel (Apr 24, 2014)

Jones Bridge and the Island Ford look to be your best bet, but Corp of Engineers has been pretty rough on us with the nearly constant releases during the week.

Your best bets for wading will be this weekend. Figure that early Saturday morning, you'll be able to wade at the Lower Pool Park just below Buford Dam on the 'Hooch, as well as at Bowman's Island, and even at the shallows just above Settles Bridge on the east bank about 300 yards upriver from the bridge. (You have to be quick to land that spot though. It's small, and it's usually claimed by one or two others before the day even really dawns.)

By mid-afternoon Saturday, the water level at Jones Bridge has subsided enough to allow for some decent wading through the ripples and runs there. (There's free parking on the Gwinnett side of the river at "East Jones Bridge Park".)

Island Ford will become safe for wading late Saturday evening and will probably only afford you an hour or two of fishing. However, it should provide a wonderful spot for wading all day Sunday!

Further downstream and below Morgan Falls Dam, Cochran Shoals and Paces Mill will provide you with good wading spots for Sunday and even into Monday as the Buford Dam release on Monday won't affect the area below Morgan Falls Dam until after dark Monday evening.

Here are two sites to check out to plan your outing:

Hydropower Generation Schedules

and

Atlanta Fly Fishing Club Hooch Flows

On the first link, click the first drop down menu option and choose Buford Dam. Then  select the date that you desire. The site will display the generation schedule below the menus. Keep in mind that anything larger than "7" constitutes a release, and that is water that you surely don't want to be in!

Once you have a good fix on the release schedule, check out the second site provided by the Atlanta Fly Fishing Club. This link shows how long it takes for the water from a release to crest at various well-known points along the river, as well as how long it takes for the water to completely recede at the conclusion of a release. 

By paying close attention to the information you find at these two sites, and comparing this information to what you observe on your own when you go fishing on the 'Hooch, you should be able to determine when your favorite fishing areas will be wadeable and safe.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## cjlake88 (Apr 25, 2014)

Swamp Angel, I really appreciate the in depth response. Figuring out some of the water release stuff has been real confusing. Thank you!


----------

